# Help!! Copy file by date modified using Batch File



## sim2004 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

I really in great desperate! Can someone pls show me how to write a Batch file where i can copy/delete files in my folder according to "date modified"??
I have a folder with a lots of files, but i only want to backup some files that can only sort by date modified. So, can some one pls help?
Thanks..


----------



## zacke (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't need a batch file to do this, thanks to the Windows GUI.
If you open up a folder, and right click in the white space, select *View* > *Details*, then click the column that you want to sort by. In your case, the Date Modified column. An arrow pointing either up or down (ascending or descending sort) will appear on the column when you click it. Once you have your desired sort method, you can select a box around the files you want to work with by left clicking and holding, moving the mouse up or down to select a box around the files you want. After that, let go of the left mouse button, and go up to the *Edit* menu, and click *Copy*. Open up your destination folder, and goto *Edit* > *Paste*. Viola!


----------



## sim2004 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi zacke,
Thanks for your ideal. But the problem now is i need to write a batch file to delete or copy my old file to other destination automatically and not manually.
That's why, it really make me headache...!!


----------



## cooziefish (Oct 11, 2007)

XCOPY source destination /D:m-d-y


----------



## sim2004 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,
Finally I get the solution for the problem and i will share it with those who got interest.
Firstly, download a freeware call xxcopy. With this freeware, all my problem solved.
Thanks.


----------

